# It takes a (teeny tiny) village - Show us your Halloween villages! :D



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I must say Mr. and Mrs. Gruesome, your village is incredible. We have a bunch of department 56 items up, but it certainly does not look as good as yours. The details make the difference. Mine looks like power lines have fallen throughout the town. Maybe I’ll try and snap a photo.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW, Love the pumpkin.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL on the powerlines! Well I'd love to see some photos of your Dept. 56 stuff. (It's definitely a skill taking photos of these things - if you try to catch it all in one shot, it just looks like crap - it's overwhelming.) Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Gobby that looks awesome! Noticed you have a Lemax Haunted (Skull) Fountain running on your display; does it make the area (and other display pieces) damp? Have thought about using a mister in a display, but was worried about making things wet.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is definately one of the best villages I've ever seen. Great job! Your camera takes awesome pix too!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW its looks spooky  Love it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone set up Spooky Hallow? I found a ghost ship that has a green flasher bulb really inexpensive at a local thrift store. If anyone would like it, email me privately.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Gobby that looks awesome! Noticed you have a Lemax Haunted (Skull) Fountain running on your display; does it make the area (and other display pieces) damp? Have thought about using a mister in a display, but was worried about making things wet.


Definitely makes things damp (came with a littlle plastic sheet to put under it) but I guess we're a little odd - we only turn the power on to the village for maybe an hour at a time, so it's not a big deal for us.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a lovely collection you have. I'd be fascinated by it, I'd be looking at it for hours.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Your village is amazing, Mr. & Mrs. Gruesome! 

Last year was my first Halloween village. So, it's pretty sparse. But I plan to build it up each year. I made my houses following the directions for Spook Hill over at Little Glitter Houses.









There are more pictures of the houses and info on My Blog...

I hope, someday my village will be half as cool as your's, Mr. Gruesome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I could afford a lil halloween village! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I posted these on another thread but I can't remember. Not crazy about the pics. They look much better in person. I also have a western ghost town set up but I can't seem to get a good picture of it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Madame Leota, that's a great display - I absolutely love the artwork above it too. The really work well with the village. What's the building back-center-left in the top photo? The gothic cathedral is one of our favourite pieces.

Shannie-Boo! That's incredible! I can't believe you made that - that rocks! (A little offended by the "Bat-man's house" - us purists would call it "The Bat-Cave"  I had that bat-mobile when I was a kid!  )Our display looked really rough the first few years, yours looks great! It's kind of a nice place to be at because there's lots of room to grow and tweak. We're getting to the point where it feels "done" and "full" and my wife (who gets bored easily) really struggles to change it up each year. (She sits on the floor in front of it a couple nights a week and just shifts stuff around.) Btw, a few of the figures (Beetlejuice for example) she made out of Fimo, so that's another option if you have the patience and skill, which it looks like you do.

Hollow - check out Shannie-Boo's village. I'm thinking that's got to be reasonably affordable and the results are amazing.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Gruesome! 

Hollow - it is super affordable it's all made from cereal boxes, cardboard, and old file folders. The biggest expense was the glitter and paint! LOL!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, GG. The building you asked about is Mystic Isabella's Psychic Readings.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's our our village for this year, we've been collecting for 10 years now. I'd like to thank other village collectors you gave me some great ideas for this year. Love this forum.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, Billy....your village is amazing too! So much detail. Great job


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the little straw thatches Billy. How'd you do that? The wicked witch figure also rocks.

Looks totally awesome. I think we oughtta be able to get our pumpkin cheap this year.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone's village displays look awesome!

I'm jealous, I'd love to have a Halloween village...someday, there always seems to be too little money and never enough display/storage space! lol


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the way both GG and Billy make their village seem almost real. I think I need to add more texture and landscaping to mine. Thanks for the inspiration. I'd love to see more pics. I know there are more spooky town/dept 56 people on the forum - come on out and show us your displays!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I got the grass from a local scale train shop then cut the pieces to different sizes and dipped the ends in contact cement and put in place finger tip size piece by piece by piece LOL. It took a couple of weeks to do the graveyard but I love the way it turned out. The Wicked Witch I lucked out on, found her in a little curio shop when we were in Oregon, a steal at 10 bucks. Living in a one bed apartment our village is our virtual haunt.


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

For this year I have put together a Halloween Theme Amusement Park. It is currently being displayed at the Kansas Veteran's Home. This coming Friday I will be taking it apart and moving it 10 miles to the south at Arkansas City, Kansas. The last week of October, Ark City celebrates a fest called Arkalalah. i will be displaying my park in a business window uptown. On satuday the 29th over 10,000 people will be up town to watch the big parade. Hopefully many of them will take time May see my park at the following: http://bobsminivillages.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=12281914


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆWow. That looks like a huge amount of work - very impressive results. You've done a great job applying logic to the layout, so it really makes sense. Love the water too - it really does feel like an amusement park.

The pumpkin ride is one of my favourite things Lemax has put out in the last few years. We would have bought it but we really didn't want to got the Theme Park route - that would have been a LOT more money for us. But pumpkin ride makes me smile.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

BillyBones said:


> View attachment 92744
> View attachment 92743
> View attachment 92739
> 
> Here's our our village for this year, we've been collecting for 10 years now. I'd like to thank other village collectors you gave me some great ideas for this year. Love this forum.




OOOOH the wicked witch...one after my own heart 

Shannie-boo...your cars look like they are floating ...lol


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment there Gobby. The Pumkin ride is also one of my favorites as well as the Oct-O-Squezze. Only let down is about a week ago my Pumkin ride quit moving. I took most of it apart. Everything underneath is made up of plastic gears. What I think has happened is one of the main gear's shaft has worn where it dose'nt fit tightly in the hole base. Because of this the gear is leaning to one side and is binding the other gears. Did'nt want to go too far as the lights and the talking/music still plays. I ordered more LED lights last Friday. E-Hobby tools makes them. They come in a string of about 20. They have 3 different settings on them, blinking slow, fast, or continus. They come in orange, blue, white, red, or green. I oredered a set of white for my cemetary and side walk and a set of blue to lighten up the water more. Hopefully I can take some pictures or video while lit up in the dark. If I do will post.


----------

